# fake contractors lic, really busines lic?



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anybody here use their business license in their ads and imply that it is a contracting license?

Is anybody here not licensed and used a business license # as kind of a fake contractors license?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes I am sure everybody on the board will say that and that they cheat on their taxes and their spouses too. Probably that they all overcharge their customers and don't pay their suppliers or subs also.

Hey, John Q. Public.....Look At Me!

Ed


----------



## J87513 (Jan 15, 2007)

so you do that "ed the roofer"?


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I use the inspector #12 sticker off my fruit of the looms:thumbup:

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I would like to see them pull a permit with their business license! :w00t:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I use my drivers license #:laughing:

They haven't caught on yet, Shhhhhhhh!:thumbup1:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Contractor Licenses Sold here
Ya vant it we,ve got it.
Cost?
Vats the difference if ya needs it?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

How can you be a licensed general contractor or electrician in a state that has no license for that?


I see their ads all the time. Licensed, bonded, and insured!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

My EC lic# is the same as my BP#  ....NJ likes to keep it simple:blink:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

We've had problems here with guys pulling permits under the name of licensed contractors. They apply for the permit in a companies name, pay the fee and leave. How would a contractor know if someone else is skating on his license?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

thom said:


> We've had problems here with guys pulling permits under the name of licensed contractors. They apply for the permit in a companies name, pay the fee and leave. How would a contractor know if someone else is skating on his license?


Most of the towns I work I am friendly with the clerks or the BI and they know to mail the permit or just the copies to my office


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

thom said:


> How would a contractor know if someone else is skating on his license?


 
When the D.A.'s office calls wondering why 'Mrs. Smith' is complaining that the contractor took her money and ran


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I had one home owner do that with my license.

Then he hired out an unlicensed contractor to do the work.

What does the city do?

Well, he said he was doing the job himself. 

It was a 16/12 pitch Tudor with dormers all over it.

I have the other company on video tape doing the work.

So, since we didn't actually catch them doing it, there is nothing we can do.

Aghhhh!

Ed


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Back before NJ home improvement contractors had to register with the DCA Home Improvement contractors were advertising that they were "licensed in the state of NJ" before any such license existed. When clients asked me if I was licensed i flat out told them there was no such thing and couldn't wait for licensing to become law to shake out the uninsured I was competing against.


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

That is one good thing about Florida, the license holder is the only one that can sign a permit application (record of signor on file) or a signor that is designated by the license holder, also on record with municipality.


It does not stop unlicensed work but prevents the use of your license.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Back before NJ home improvement contractors had to register with the DCA Home Improvement contractors were advertising that they were "licensed in the state of NJ" before any such license existed. When clients asked me if I was licensed i flat out told them there was no such thing and couldn't wait for licensing to become law to shake out the uninsured I was competing against.



I still laugh when I see a NJ EC with "Master Electrician" all over his truck...there is NO such animal in NJ....makes you wonder - is it genius or deceit?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I still laugh when I see a NJ EC with "Master Electrician" all over his truck...there is NO such animal in NJ....makes you wonder - is it genius or deceit?


What makes someone a master carpenter? Who is the body that awards this tittle? Is it just self proclaimed?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Patrick said:


> What makes someone a master carpenter? Who is the body that awards this tittle? Is it just self proclaimed?


I'm pretty sure it's a self-proclamation....but I'm just a Master EC from NJ - what do I know? :laughing:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a self-proclamation....but I'm just a Master EC from NJ - what do I know? :laughing:


Certainteed gave me a peice of paper that says I am a "master craftsman"
AAMA says that I am a "Installation Master"
My girlfriend says that I am a well..... we wont go there


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a self-proclamation....but I'm just a Master EC from NJ - what do I know? :laughing:





Patrick said:


> Certainteed gave me a peice of paper that says I am a "master craftsman"
> AAMA says that I am a "Installation Master"
> My girlfriend says that I am a well..... we wont go there



Pfffft, 


I got both of ya beat. I'm the Grand Wazoo.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I had one home owner do that with my license.
> 
> Then he hired out an unlicensed contractor to do the work.
> 
> ...


Ed,

Did you tale to all departments and attorneys about this? If you have them on Video, that is proof! I am sure there is either a State Department that would handle Fraud or an Attorney that would go after them. They used your license you are owed money on that if not having them arrested on Fraud


----------



## CrimeCrusher (Dec 27, 2007)

J87513 said:


> Does anybody here use their business license in their ads and imply that it is a contracting license?
> 
> Is anybody here not licensed and used a business license # as kind of a fake contractors license?


This person has got to be kidding :laughing:. If this is what you are doing, WATCH OUT. You are going to get yourself fined and locked up. Then, when everyone is done talking about the way you lied you will never do work in that area again. 

Don't try to represent yourself as something your not. Why don't you tell the gov. your on disability and don't make any money. That way you wont have to pay taxes.:no:


----------

